# satoh bull s630, Mitsubishi ke130 missing parts



## Randy Swanner (Dec 17, 2017)

I acquired a satoh bull with a mitsubishi ke130 engine from a guy that bought it at action and got home with it and noticed it spun over aful easy then discovered the pistons and rods , injectors, rocker arms, and a few other weren't there does anyone know where I can find some of these parts without paying more than a running tractor for them I don't mind decent used parts except rings and gaskets any leads would be appreciated


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Randy, welcome to the tractor forum.

West Kentucky Tractor Parts (888-349-6320) has an S630 and an S630D in salvage. Both are old listings, but you can check with them to see what parts they have. They may be able to help find parts.

Finding new parts may be difficult and also very expensive. Japanese tractor makers have stopped making parts for older tractors (80's vintage and older). It's like forced obsolescence.

See what you can find for parts, but also consider cutting your losses.


----------



## Randy Swanner (Dec 17, 2017)

thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Weavers Compact Tractor at 1.866.950.1050. They carry many new parts for the Mitsubishi tractors, even for the obsolete two cylinder engines.


----------

